# Installing Flash 10 on Firefox, FreeBSD 8



## Dannik (Apr 8, 2010)

Like with most things, I've followed FreeBSD handbook step-by-step only to find myself looking around forums to get the job done. Here is what I have done:

1. Installed emulators/linux_base-fc10
2. Installed www/nspluginwrapper
3. Installed www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 (updated ports tree before that)

4. Created link of libflashplayer.so to /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
5. Ran `$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` as a user
6. Added the following line to fstab - 

```
linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw  0   0
```
7. Rebooted

Every step went fine. However Firefox does not have Flash in its plugins page. I tried the following:

1. Mounting linproc from /compat/linux/proc instead
2. Putting a link of libflashplayer.so to /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins and ~/.mozilla/plugins directories and running nspluginwrapper again.

None of those additions worked. I have no idea what to try next.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Apr 9, 2010)

What's the output of `# nspluginwrapper -l`? And did you add 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## Dannik (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, forgot to mention that "nspluginwrapper -l" prints nothing out. I did enable Linux in rc.conf.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Apr 9, 2010)

What output do you get if you try to specify the plugin's location, ie. `# nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so` (or some variation, depending on your plugin's location)?


----------



## bryn1u (Apr 22, 2010)

yep u forgot about kldload. U have to use 
	
	



```
kldload linux
```
 Without this option u can't install emulators/linux_base-fc10 from ports. IT's important.

And:
In ports there isnt linux_base-fc10, there is linux_base-f10

```
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc10
/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc10: No such file or directory.
```
:

```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
# pwd
/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
```


----------



## HMG (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Dannik,


I know exactly how you feel. Your description sounds a lot like the
problem I had until this morning. I'm not even sure whether previous
posts have already solved your problem.

Let me give you the short story. What's in *~/.mozilla/plugins*? In my
case, there was nothing.

You are supposed to be able to go


```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```

and you should end up with something like:


```
ls -lA ~/.mozilla/plugins
total 120
-rwxr-x---  1 henryg  wheel  117433 Apr 27 10:46 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```

If, however, like me, you have an empty directory (or at least no
npwrapper.libflashplayer.so) try this:


```
cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
cp /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so .
```

Then stop and restart firefox. Finally, after more than a month, I was
able to go to youtube and watch and listen to some videos.

YMMV.

I don't know why running nspluginwrapper didn't work. I have some more
information, but I don't know where to send it. Is it a FreeBSD
problem, a Firefox problem, or ... ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

HMG said:
			
		

> ```
> cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
> cp /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so .
> ```



It's better to use [cmd=]ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so[/cmd] there, because that's where the port places it initially (and this way, you don't have to copy it again when it changes).


----------



## HMG (Apr 28, 2010)

I had already seen your suggestion in http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-9410.html and it hadn't
helped me. But I decided to try it again.

So I did this:

```
cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
rm *
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
ls -lA
total 4
lrwxr-xr-x  1 henryx  wheel  60 Apr 28 09:42 libflashplayer.so -> /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

and ran firefox3. When I entered "aboutlugins", I got:


```
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [Shared object "libpthread.so.0"\
 not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"]
```
and saw only the "Default Plugin" in the "Installed plugins" page.

I conclude that, for me, that suggestion is insufficient.


I then exited firefox3 and did:


```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
ls -lA
total 124
lrwxr-xr-x  1 henryx  wheel      60 Apr 28 09:54 libflashplayer.so -> /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
-rwx------  1 henryx  wheel  117433 Apr 28 09:54 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```
Now firefox3 sees the plugin, and the plugin works, but I still get the error message when I enter "aboutlugins".

Finally, I removed the symlink, and now it works without error messages.

I can't explain it; I just report it how I see it.


----------



## HMG (Apr 28, 2010)

Oops.



> Finally, I removed the symlink, and now it works without error messages.



That bit was wrong. (It's a pity I'm still too junior to edit my posts.)
I forgot I had to restart firefox.

It should say, if I remove the symlink it's much worse.

And without the symlink, the nspluginwrapper command doesn't do
anything useful:


```
rm *
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
 ... already installed system-wide, skipping
Auto-install plugins from /home/henryx/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/henryx/.mozilla/plugins
ls -lA
total 0
```
So I'm back to my original solution.


----------



## zeiz (May 3, 2010)

There is a good HOWTO on this forum. Nowadays there is no need to OVERRIDE but all the tail is still OK, just follow precisely.


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

did you solved this ?? cause i try to  install the linux base and didn't work  the same  happend whit nspluginwrapper anyway can you tell me how you did the instalation please?

 i did this  but didn't work...

a) install linux_base-fc10 via pkg_add



```
[root at heaven]pkg_add linux_base-fc10
pkg_add: can't stat package file 'linux_base-fc10'
```

b) install it through the port;
 	   in this case you should update system and
 	   ports tree before compiling.


```
[root at heaven]cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc10
/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc10: No such file or directory.
```


----------



## atomicplayboy (May 24, 2010)

forbiddenzone said:
			
		

> [root at heaven]cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc10
> /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc10: No such file or directory.



Well, for one, it's /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10, not "fc10".


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

*thanks*



			
				atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> Well, for one, it's /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10, not "fc10".



thanks !  i did  the install  now how can i  install  the flash player?


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2010)

forbiddenzone said:
			
		

> thanks !  i did  the install  now how can i  install  the flash player?



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html is the reference.  Scroll down to "6.2.3 Firefox and MacromediaÂ® Flashâ„¢ Plugin" but notice that it has two different procedures, one for FreeBSD 7.x and one for 8.x.


----------

